# Motobecane Vent Noir v. Ibex Aprisa 4500



## Biggyman (Sep 21, 2007)

I am re-entering the road game after 10 years off. I want a good bike that has good components, but I am not riding competitively at this stage. I am pretty handy, so I thought a direct-to-consumer bike would be good. I am impressed with the Ibex bikes and almost bought the 4500 before finding this site. I am very impressed with the reviews and the posts. Thank you for teaching me so much. While I still do not want to spend very much, I found this Motobecane that seems to have some better components (mix of 105 and Tiagra as opposed to straight Tiagra), better wheels, and comes with clipless pedals for only $65 more shipped. I know only the little I have read about Ibex and Motobecane that I have read on their websites and on here. Thoughts on which one would be better?

Thanks in advance for helping out the new guy.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Get the one that you think looks better.

That is by far more important than any component difference.


----------



## castrello (Apr 18, 2002)

Well, lifelover did say it all as usual. However, since you´re saying that you can handle the assembly yourself I would say get the Moto. But, if you´re getting the Ibex from a bike shop that could be worth something as well. If your lbs is close by and you maybe get some discounts and you need some clothes and so on, it might be a good idea to get it from your lbs. There´s not much difference between a Tiagra and 105 derailleur, but I have noticed that 105 shifters tend to last better than Tiagra. Hope that helps!


----------



## chitownroller (Nov 17, 2007)

Just purchased a Vent Noir in September,delivered well and assembly was easy but you should get a pro tune. i have over 2300 miles on "her"and going strong. At 1600 miles & 2 flats i went w/Armadillo tires and a SRAM chain @2100 miles.Looking for a more comfy seat and carbon seat post but no rush. Love this entry level rb and don't feel a need to upgrade the Tiagra front and 105 rear anytime soon. She handles the Chicago streets well and the Vuelta Aero rims are "Bomb proof"


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Biggyman said:


> I am re-entering the road game after 10 years off. I want a good bike that has good components, but I am not riding competitively at this stage. I am pretty handy, so I thought a direct-to-consumer bike would be good. I am impressed with the Ibex bikes and almost bought the 4500 before finding this site. I am very impressed with the reviews and the posts. Thank you for teaching me so much. While I still do not want to spend very much, I found this Motobecane that seems to have some better components (mix of 105 and Tiagra as opposed to straight Tiagra), better wheels, and comes with clipless pedals for only $65 more shipped. I know only the little I have read about Ibex and Motobecane that I have read on their websites and on here. Thoughts on which one would be better?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping out the new guy.


I own both brands (not the 4500 or vent noir) and I can honestly say they are both great bikes. I dont think you would go wrong either way, so get what you think is the better value in your eyes. Good luck!


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

A friend just got a vent noir and it is really nice-I put it together it was easy.It is much superior because it came w a good 20/24 wheelset&the wheels are the most important thing for performance-the other bike has generic 32s.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorta depends upon what you're going for. A cheap low-spoke count wheelset with a funky lacing pattern will be less durable and harder to maintain than a 32-spoker, though it will be more aerodynamic and it could be lighter.

If it were my only wheelset, I'd take the tougher wheels.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

Yes and crap 32s are crap also.However,B.D. thinks highly of the vuelta wheels and uses them on much more expensive bikes,and I have read good things about them.


----------



## taikuodo (Aug 7, 2006)

mikeyp.1 said:


> Yes and crap 32s are crap also.However,B.D. thinks highly of the vuelta wheels and uses them on much more expensive bikes,and I have read good things about them.


I have also have read bad things about them, ????:idea:


----------



## geremia (Oct 26, 2007)

does anyone have the weight (lets say for a 56cm) of the vent noir?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I had a Vent Noir in 2005. It weighed in at 18lbs, but the components were a bit better in 2005. Mine had 105 FD/RD, 105 crank w/ Ritchey wheels and all ritchey cockpit.


----------



## geremia (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks sonex...the only negative i ever hear about moto is the weight...but a bike under $1000 thats under 20 pounds is a great deal.....


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's strange, I have never really heard complaints about the weight. People have complained that they won't really aswer about weight, but not about the actual weights of the bikes that I've heard. In fact, they make some really light bikes. My Immortal Force is right around 16 lbs for instance.


----------



## Johnna (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope you bought the Vent Noir. 
I got a 56cm frame that weighs under 20 pounds for $650.00. 
I agree with LifeLover, an all black bike ... well.... what can I say ?


----------

